# Marbeled Hatchet fish -- max size?



## Unnr (May 8, 2010)

Ok, before I assume again...

What is the max size of Marbled Hatchet fish?

What about Dwarf Hatchetfish?

And what's the recomended stocking in terms of #ofindividuals?

merci buckets 
-Unnr


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Just google "Marbled Hatchet Fish" and "Dwarf Hatchetfish" and you will find everything you need. I'm not trying to be lazy, just saying that research should be done before asking questions 

Just to show, it took me 10 seconds to find your info

*Marbled Hatchet Fish*
Size : Up to 2 inches (5 cm)
Temperament / Behavior : This is a very peaceful tropical fish and best kept in schools of 6 or more.

*Dwarf Hatchetfish*
Size: under 2,5 cm (0.79 inch)
Not much is known but I assume they are schooling fish.

Most people think that "schooling fish" require only a few of the same species, 6 is usually the lowest and basically the more you can have of them, the better
ex: Corycats, most tetras and danios, barbs etc etc


----------



## Unnr (May 8, 2010)

Yup, but I did that for the Cardinal tetras, and mine are already starting to surpass the sizes I found listed. 

I was really glad for the input from some people on here who pointed this out, since my tank turned out to be insufficient, despite having looked it up and asked advice elsewhere 

Better to double check before I have to buy a 150 gallon  

Anyway, if they really are 2" and no-one says "yeah, but you really need at least 12 of them," then I'm going to start making plans 

-Unnr


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Best of luck with your new setup then


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Hatchet fish are serious jumpers, so make sure you have a complete top on the tank. Those deep chests are flight muscles -- in nature the fish jump out of the water when alarmed and actually propel themselves a bit by flying with their pectoral fins, skimming for as much as several meters to escape predators.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

bae said:


> Hatchet fish are serious jumpers, so make sure you have a complete top on the tank. Those deep chests are flight muscles -- in nature the fish jump out of the water when alarmed and actually propel themselves a bit by flying with their pectoral fins, skimming for as much as several meters to escape predators.


Can't agree more, these guys are insanely awesome jumpers. Leaving some space at the top of your tank is not enough, these guys NEED a tightly fixed top with no out of the tank, make sure you don't have parts of your tank that aren't covered and also make sure that they cannot jump into your filter.


----------



## Unnr (May 8, 2010)

Due to the one-year-old, the same measures are required to keep creditcards OUT of the tank 

It's the jumping that caught my eye... and the liking the top of the tank bit

-Unnr


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

They do best in groups of 3 or more. A nice fish to have on the top level of the tank..


----------



## RaidZero (Jun 15, 2008)

I had some marbled hatchetfishes for a few years, very peaceful guys, quite small, never went past 1.5". A couple of them jumped out through some tiny space between the HOB and the glass top.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

they also don't like hot water, had to raised my tank temp to 86f to fight ich, both of them jumped out.


----------

